# USCG rescues 4 off capsized fishing boat off Charleston, SC. Lengthy Rescue Video



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Group of guys capsizes their fishing boat, then GoPro video record their own rescue:

Coast Guard rescues four people from capsized boat | Coast Guard News






-Boat was newly purchased but not independently inspected, buyer took broker/PO's word about condition of the boat (there appears to be a large midline crack in the overturned hull on the video, presumably where they took on water)

-Sea conditions appear to be calm with warm conditions based on the condition of the boaters and apparel of the rescue swimmer

-The boat was carrying at least one or two EPIRBs or EPIRB + PLB which facilitated rescue

-Rescue swimmer comments (at about 8:30) that a small shark followed him swimming out to the boat

-Rescue video shows how the swimmer is deployed, the role of a Good Samaritan fishing yacht in the rescue, and depicts that the boaters were eventually transferred from the Good Samaritan to a USCG vessel.


----------

